# Facebook changer de photo de profil



## xavax (9 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour, est il possible de changer sa photo de profil à partir de l'application iPad ou iPhone? J'ai pas trouvé. 
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## xavax (10 Octobre 2012)

J'ai trouvé et c'est pas tres intuitif..... Faut d'abord envoyer la photo normalement à partir de l'application facebook. Ensuite on retrouve la photo dans notre rubrique photo, il faut l'ouvrir, et appuyer sur la photo jusqu'à ce que la menu apparaisse. LA vous pouvez l'ajouter à votre profil.


----------

